

Show HN: Lifebox – No more nagging friends for the photos you took together. - raduoprea
http://lifebox.mobi

======
jonalmeida
> Lifebox knows whom you were with

How? The website doesn't mention this.

~~~
raduoprea
Hi jonalmeida!

It uses the photos' geolocation information and your Facebook friends. If you
and a friend of yours take pictures in the same place and at the same time,
most probably you were together. Hope this clears it :) Radu

~~~
matthuggins
Ahh, so if I'm the only one taking pictures that night, then the app won't
know to include my friends?

~~~
raduoprea
You can add the friends who didn't take pictures to the album so they also get
the photos. Even though it's a manual step, it's easy to do.

Radu

